# When Do They Have All of Their Adult Teeth?



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango is still chewing and teething like crazy! I was wondering when he will have all of his adult teeth? I thought I read somewhere at 6 months old?


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm anxious to hear the answer to this too, Julie. Noelle is also 4 month's old and chewing, chewing, chewing -- including her stitches! Have you found any of Tango's baby teeth?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I go this from a Dog Owner's Guide website:


> Puppy teeth begin to shed and be replaced by permanent adult teeth at about four months of age. Although there is some variation in breeds, most adult dogs have 42 teeth, with the molars coming last, at about six or seven months.[/B]


Got this from About Dogs:




> Beginning around three months of age, puppies start to lose their first set of teeth. The first ones noticed are usually the pointier canines, when an owner notices blood on chew toys. Many times an owner won't even realize his puppy has started to shed teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> Adult teeth start to erupt within a few days of losing a tooth, and you'll notice your puppy has started a reign of terror, mouthing everything, chewing like there's no tomorrow.This is my favourite part of puppyhood ... not.[/B]


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Interesting, what fun we are in for, I guess.

HAHAHAA
Melanie
loading up on TINY chew toys.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

No, I haven't found any of Tango's baby teeth yet. I hope to soon! I'm so tired of him chewing my hands, my hair, etc.! LOL.


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Trinket will need to go in for teeth pulling soon. She will be 6 months tomorrow and has a double row of most of her teeth


----------

